Ask HN: Please suggest topic for blogging - startupflix
======
krapp
I hate to be that guy but if you can't come up with a topic of your own, or
write about what interests you, you probably shouldn't blog.

~~~
yesenadam
Well yeah, I was gonna say that too.

 _Coding Horror_ blog has quite a few great articles on the subject of
blogging - why, what, how, when to write, for whom etc.

------
Tomte
Career choices for younger merchant sons in Venice in the Quattrocento.

------
quickthrower2
Your bio says "Lives in Kolkata, India."

Anything about life in India as a developer, how the culture is different to
western etc. Would be interesting.

Blog about stuff you know well and can share deeper insights into.

~~~
startupflix
Thank you for this one!

------
arthev
Lisp macros, focusing not just on the resultant code but also the moment of
realizing a macro'd be useful.

------
yesenadam
Things easier to do in a Perl one-liner than in an AWK one, and vice versa.
(and maybe other languages)

